# Haute Couture Spring-Summer 07-Arabic Designer



## GuessWho (Apr 4, 2007)

sorry there is a mistake on the thread title lol...desiner instead of designer 

Zuhair Murad

a Lebanese fashion designer











































http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/6929/372d565fvh4.jpg

http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/6916/38257925xk7.jpg

http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/2609/44286e09bc8.jpg


----------



## sealsm (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow - these are simply stunning! My favorite is the 11th one down, though they are all fab.


----------



## jessimau (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are all so gorgeous! Most of those I would just love to wear.


----------



## Colorlicious (Apr 5, 2007)

wow these are really great! thanks for sharing! this lady got good designs!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 5, 2007)

Real pretty!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 5, 2007)

i love most of those! thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Killah Kitty (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow most of these are soo amazing, gorgeous!! Theres one I totally love. I wish I could ever have a chance to wear something like that. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## luxotika (Apr 5, 2007)

Those gowns are great!


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness, those designs are insanely gorgeous!


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 5, 2007)

:augenreib:sorry there is a mistake on the thread title...desiner instead of designer lain:..i tried to changed it..if someone could help :icon_redf

and you're welcome ladies...and just an info for those who may dont know..the designer is HE not SHE =D


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are gorgeous!

And I'll sort your title.


----------



## LVA (Apr 5, 2007)

oo ... I love 'em all! :clap:


----------



## LilDee (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are sensational!! wow!


----------



## semantje (Apr 5, 2007)

sooo pretty


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Apr 5, 2007)

stunning ! i'd love to have the first or the second. the third and the red make you look like a princess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i want more pics ! lol


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 5, 2007)

glad you liked them...have a look at his website for more gorgeous dresses..enjoy ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Zuhair Murad


----------



## CandyApple (Apr 5, 2007)

Loves It!!!! Gorgeous dresses!!


----------



## pinkfrangipani (Apr 7, 2007)

Gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Venezia (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow!

How stunning are they ... hard to choose a favourite from such gorgeous creations.


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 8, 2007)

Some of them are okay. Most are pretty gaudy and over-the-top for me though.


----------



## Sleeptime (Apr 8, 2007)

OMG, so incredibly gorgeous!


----------

